# 5500 105 left shifter inaccuracy?



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

After reading many posts regarding 105 vs other groups I have decided to ask this question here since it seems that nearly everyone says that performance wise 105 is the same as Ultegra and DA.

I have had 3 bikes with 5500 series 105 (9 speed), all but the current one have been double, the current is a triple shifter but it is shifting a Tiagra 4400 double FD on a compact crank (this is my wifes bike).

All 3 of these bike had the left shifter suffer from the same vague and inaccurate shift symptoms. When you try to trim the FD down 1 click to alleviate chain rub on lower rear cogs instead of moving just the one increment the shifter pops the FD all the way down so you move to the little ring....

I have 7700 DA shifters on my bike shifting a 6500 FD on a double 6600 standard double. Each trim click is defined and perfect, every time no miss shifts ever.

I think of myself as a decent tuner and do not ever need the LBS to tune for me as I can do it. I tune friends bikes also and a regular riding companion has 5500 105 on her bike and it shifts the same as all the other 5500 I have used.

So what am I missing? Do any of you 105 users have the same or similar issues? Am I setting up the FD wrong? What is it?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone, anyone?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Nothing....

I am the only person that has experienced this with 105.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You probably need to degrease and lube the shifter. 

Spray the crap out of the internals with WD40 while working the shifter. Then use a spray lube.


----------

